# How about some VW slot pics



## vwtoysmike (Feb 16, 2009)

I just found this place and will be active Member in the future.
Anybody else into Volkswagens?


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

0K, HERE Y GO!


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Welcome aboard VWMike!!!, Yea we like em all!!! I see you have a couple of the drag bugs in your pic. Here's a couple I reworked a little, a while's back...RM


----------



## win43 (Aug 28, 2006)

Here's a few V Ws:
The red is a new beetle from RRR with some decals and wheels added.
The bus is a Dash body, top half painted with DayGlo orange paint and flower decals added.
The other 2 are Ghia Dash bodies with some wheels added.


----------



## vwtoysmike (Feb 16, 2009)

Very Cool - keep em coming!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim (Feb 22, 2005)




----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Love them VeeWees!!!!! Here's one I did...



















Keep'em coming guys!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

ok heres my lowered split window...yes i drag race it for giggles!


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Here are a few. David


----------



## Dranoel Dragon (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't have many VeeDubs but here's a couple for ya.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

I feePay'd this Herbie a while ago. I have the parts to rebuild him if I want to . . .


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Hey 'doba, Nice wheels. I really don't like the rear Dash bumper just stuck on and I know you didn't do it. Cool car anyhow. I am trying my best to get some VW's out there like you.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I think the bumpers where they are on the Dash VW make them more durable. Hanging out a bit farther may look accurate, but you sacrifice the longevity that way... Herbie looks pretty cool set up like that Doba!! I likes!! :thumbsup:


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Thanks guys -- with a little bit of oil that Herbie ran great too. :thumbsup:


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Luckily the Cal Look works as there is no bumper to bumper action. I like the bumpers. I am working on the vintage t-bars also. I have not seen very many originals with all of the bumper pieces either. Euro bumpers are easier like Claus stated. They just look wrong flat on the body. I don't want a car that looks like it has been rearended wrecked from the factory. JMO


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow, this thread is a feast for the eyes! You guys have posted some gnafly VeeDubs! Now I gosta be getting me sum!


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*Super Beetle*

Okay, here's a resin with the Tyco funny wheels.

















:hat:


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Dust to Dawn*










Most of the grey backs here will remember "Humpty" who had a great fall.










Humpty was reassembled on a dare.










Proper rockers and flares were added as well as a blue drag arm and some super ll magnets. I swear I'll finish it someday...LOL...crazy fast and loads of fun just the way it sits.










Slammed Dash bus with the slotrod treatment.










Now living at Joez house.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

like that slammed bus,bill!did it go to joez cause its pink?lol


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*When in Rome....*

errr.... Make that Germany. The first 2 here are castings by Claus. The bug he detailed quite nicely ( ala Baja ) and kindly sent to me as a gift, and the bus came across the pond as a resin kit which I later detailed for use at Land Ho. The third is a bug body kit from Dash which I did up in basic VW beige and racing trim. nd

_*BTW: Great cars and great thread here :thumbsup::thumbsup:... There's gotta be more than this though, so dig deep guys.... we wanna see 'um ALL.*_


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some nice lookers! Thanks for the pix. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)




----------



## vwtoysmike (Feb 16, 2009)

Keep em coming! - GREAT PICTURES


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

*VW Racer*

Do Rabbits count?


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

Here a a few more.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

lets see more vw pickups!i love those!:thumbsup:and rich,what happened to the hood on that rabbit?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

how about taking a thunder bike and making a kettenkraftrad?that was a half track motorcycle made by the germans in WWII


----------



## HadaSlot (Oct 22, 2007)

I'e shown this before but would be a cool HO scale bike although a little large. I think it could be done on a custom HO scale. Sorry, Non VW.


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

my fault!


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Rich, why are your cars always bent up? :tongue:


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

thats funny you noticed that too!


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

here's the kettenrad:although i can't imagine the front wheel steering very well..sorry about the O/T,but i couldn't resist!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*We'll let ya slide Rich*



NTxSlotCars said:


> Do Rabbits count?


This time!

Technically no; that is a water pumper...affectionatly known as a "toilet" in air cooled cirlces. Philosophically that makes it an Audi regardless of what the marketing department wanted you to think. Lies, lies...all of it lies! 

The easy identifier: 

Do it leak antifreeze?

Do it have a radiator?


----------



## ItsaDryHeat (Jan 10, 2004)

Here's one I started a while ago - Its a resin cast on the long AFX chassis - I found several, just need to work on em all.


----------



## Im Paul (Nov 3, 2008)

tycopro vw bus.


----------

